# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  ولد يغازل أمه !!!!!!

## كرزة

بيت يعيش فيه شاب مع والدته التي ما تتجاوز الخمسين من عمرها ،،،،، كان هذا الشاب دائما مشغول عنها بالجلوس امام الانترنت .... 
وكان يعطي الانترنت اغلب وقته ونادر ما يجلس وسولف مع امه ويتبادل معها السوالف ،، وكانت امه من حسن حظها انها تكتب وتقرأ ,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,, 



وفي يوم كان ولدها يجول ويصول في هالمواقع !!!!!!!!!! !!! 
إذ دخلت الأم عليه وصرخت في وجهه يا ولدي انا طفشانه وانت تقعد عند جهازك هذا وتنساني !!! 

قال ولدها: ابشري يمه راح اشتريلك جهاز مثله واشترك لك بالانترنت بعد ،،،، وصدقيني ما بتملين عقبها ،،،، 

ردت امه : بس انا ما اعرفله .... يا ولدي !!!!!! 

رد ولدها: تعلمي يمه مثل باقي الامهات ،،، ترى يمه أنا دايم اشوف بالشات عجز مثلك ... 

الام غاضبه : وشو شاته يا تيس أجرب ،،،،، أمك شات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟ 

رد ولدها يضحك : لا يمه لا تفهميني غلط ،، الشات ذا يعني ناس يدخلون ويسولفون ويستانسون ،،،، تبين تعرفينه يمه إنشالله اجيبلك جهاز .... ابشري ... 

الأم : الله يسترنا من هذا الجهاز ... يعني ابتشبب يا ولدي بهذا الجهاز ؟!؟!؟!؟!؟! ؟!؟ 

الولد : لا وبعد أزيدك من الشعر بيت به مواقع تهبل تذكرك بأيام أول ... 

الأم : إيه انا توي شابه ما أذكر أيام أول ما لحقت عليهن .... 

الولد : هذا يمه وانتي ما دخلت على الانترنت بديتي تشببين عاد شلون لو دخلتي عليه 



ومرت ،،، 






ومرت ،،،، 





ومرت الايام وأدخل الابن لوالدته الشبكة العنكبوتية ( الانترنت ) وعلمها كيفية الدخول إلى ( الشات ) والتحدث من خلاله .... 

وأصبحت والدته من المغرومين بالـ( الشات ) حيث أنها لا تفارقه وبالتالي كلفت على ابنها من حيث المبالغ المالية الطائلة مقابل ( الانترنت ) .... 




و 




و 




و 



ومع مرور الزمن ولدها يمارس هوايته المفضلة ( الشات ) وذلك بالتعرف على الجنس اللطيف وبينما هو على هذا الحال بدأ بمراسلة فتاة رمزت لنفسها بـ( الرشيقة ) فأخذها على الخاص وبدأ معها المراسلة فاعجبته وأعجبها ،،، حتى عشقا بعض من خلال الكتابة ،،، وكان يتحدث إليها على الخاص يومياً ... 
والابن آخر شي ما قدر يصبر اكثر قالها عطيني رقمك ،،،، نحدد موعد بينا .... 

كتبتله الرقم ... 



وإذا ،،، 








وإذا ،،،، 








وإذا بالفاجعة ،،،،، 


صرخ الشاب هذا رقم بيتنا .......... ... وهذي ،،،، وهذي امي ،،، الله يعيني على هذه المصيبة ،،،، ولد يغازل امه ،،،، امه
م
ن
ق
و
ل


تــــــــــــــــحــــــــيــــــــــــــاتـــــــ  ـي

كــــرزة

----------


## P!nk Cream

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

مشكورة اختي كرزة على القصة الحلوة

----------


## كرزة

مشكورة أختي صغيرة بس خطيرة على الرد الحلو

                 تــــــحــــــيــــــاتــــــي
                             كرزة

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

الله عليهم يستاهلون عشان يدخلون اماكن خطاء تسلمي ع الموضوع

----------


## عبير الزهراء

مشكورة اختي كرزة على القصة

----------


## كرزة

مشكورين على المرور الطيب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شر البلية مايضحك 

سمعنا قبل واحد تعرف على اخته وحبها عن طريق الشات

والحين واحد يغازل امه .. والله حاله

  ترى الشات أذى  وحبل من حبائل الشيطان الكثيره

يسلمووو ياكرزتنا

----------


## كرزة

مشكورة أختي شمعة تحترق على الرد الحلو

----------


## بيسان

الله يستر

من الاجاااي

وبالتوفيق

----------


## كرزة

مشكورة أختي على الرد

----------


## النغم انيني

فيها شدة هالعجوز علىالمغازل بعد   
بس زين ما صار فيهم عشان يتادبون

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

مشكوره اختي على القصه

----------


## نور الهدى

مسكينة هالعجوز اكيد اتحطمت امالها لما عرفت انه ابنها 

هههههههههههههههههه

شر البلية ما يضحك 

مشكورة خيتو على القصة 

ام محمد

----------


## فرح

*يسلموووويا اخت كرزه* 
*قصه جميله وفيها عبره للشباب* 
*تقبلي تحياتي* 
*اخت ك فررررررح*

----------


## كرزة

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته



بيت يعيش فيه شاب مع والدته التي ما تتجاوز الخمسين من عمرها ،،،،، كان هذا 
الشاب دائما مشغول عنها بالجلوس أمام الانترنت ....

وكان يعطي الانترنت أغلب وقته ونادر ما يجلس ويسولف مع أمه ويتبادل معها 
السوالف ،، وكانت أمه من حسن حظها إنها تكتب وتقرأ ...

وفي يوم كان ولدها يجول ويصول في هالمواقع
إذ دخلت الأم عليه وصرخت في وجهه يا ولدي انا ملانة وأنت تقعد عند جهازك هذا 
وتنساني

رد أبنها مازحاً : أبشري يمه راح أشتريلك جهاز مثله وأشترك لك بالانترنت بعد ، 
وصدقيني ما بتملين عقبها ..

ردت أمه : بس أنا ما أعرفله .... يا ولدي

رد الأبن : تعلمي يمه مثل باقي الامهات ، ترى يمه أنا دايم أشوف بالشات عجز 
مثلك ...

الأم غاضبه : وشو شاته يا تيس أجرب ، أمك شات ؟


الأبن ضاحكاً : لا يمه لاتفهميني غلط ، الشات ذا يعني ناس يدخلون ويسولفون 
ويستانسون ، تبين تعرفينه يمه إن شاء الله أجيبلك جهاز .... أبشري ...

الأم : الله يسترنا من هذا الجهاز ... يعني أبتشبب يا ولدي بهذا الجهاز

الأبن : لا وبعد أزيدك من الشعر بيت به مواقع تهبل تذكرك بأيام أول ...

الأم : إيه أنا توي شابه ماأذكر أيام أول ما لحقت عليهن ....

الأبن : هذا يمه وأنتِ ما دخلتي على الانترنت بديتي تشببين عاد شلون لو دخلتي 
عليه


ومرت ،،،





ومرت ،،،،




ومرت الأيام وأدخل الأبن لوالدته الشبكة العنكبوتية ** الانترنت ** وعلمها 
كيفية الدخول إلى ** الشات ** والتحدث من خلاله ....

وأصبحت والدته من المغرومين بالـ** الشات ** حيث أنها لا تفارقه وبالتالي كلفت 
على إبنها من حيث المبالغ المالية الطائلة مقابل ** الانترنت 




و




و



و




ومع مرور الزمن ولدها يمارس هوايته المفضلة ** الشات ** وذلك بالتعرف على 
الجنس اللطيف وبينما هو على هذا الحال بدأ بمراسلة فتاة رمزت لنفسها بـ** 
الرشيقة ** فأخذها على الخاص وبدأ معها المراسلة فاعجبته وأعجبها ، حتى عشقا 
بعض من خلال الكتابة ، وكان يتحدث إليها على الخاص يومياً ...

والأبن آخر شي ما قدر يصبر أكثر قالها عطيني رقمك ، نحدد موعد بينا ....

كتبتله الرقم ...


وإذا ،،،








وإذا ،،،،








وإذا بالفاجعة ،،،،،


صرخ الشاب هذا رقم بيتنا ............. وهذي ..... وهذي امي ( الله يعيني على 
هذه المصيبة،،،، ولد يغازل امه ،،،، امه)









ما قدر يصبر الأبن وما قدر يحبس حماقته رد عليها

" أقووول يمه ترى ما بيننا إلا جدار اطلعيلي "
 :deh: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اتمنى تعجبكم
منقول

----------


## أخت القمر

ما قدر يصبر الأبن وما قدر يحبس حماقته رد عليها

" أقووول يمه ترى ما بيننا إلا جدار اطلعيلي "
 :deh: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
]هالدب ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووه
الله يهدي هالشباب

يسلمووو ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## Love Rafael

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة
حتى العجايز صارت تدخل الشات 
مشكورة اختي بسمة على القصة الطريفة
الله يعطيج الف عافية 
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

الله يجيرنا من هالشات
لأنه درب وسخ

----------


## الاسطورة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعطيك العافية عالقصة

----------


## النور المؤمل

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة مرة

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

أخت القمـــــــر >> والله خيوه خوش نكته حب امه هههههههههه يسلموا حبيبتي .

Love Rafael  ..الله يسلمك اختي .. أي حتى العجايز ولا يفوتك بعد يحبُوا بعد ههههه 

اللؤلؤ الكنون >> أكيد درب وسخ إذا حتى امه عجبها واحد .. اكيد مو زين هههه يسلمووووووا 

الاسطورة >> هلا والله على الضحكة انشاء الله دوم ..

النور المؤمل >> تحياتي على الهههههههههههههههه يسلموووووووووا 

تحياتي اختكم ؛ بسمة ؛؛

----------


## كبرياء

*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

*زمن مقلووب والناس تخوف*

*يسلموووووو  على القصه*

----------


## بريط

يسلموووووووووووو على الصور

----------


## سيناريو

*هههههههههههههه لحلوووووووووة*
* طاش ماطاش* 
* ومادرى انها أمه* 
*ان كنت لا تدري فهاذي مصيبة* 
*                             وان كنت تدري فالمصيبة أعظم*

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

> *خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ* 
> *زمن مقلووب والناس تخوف* 
> 
> *يسلموووووو على القصه*



هلا كبرياء حبيبتي ..
اي والله الزمن صار يخوف ..
تحياتي

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

> يسلموووووووووووو على الصور



سلمك ربي بريط بس أي صور اخوووووووووي  :weird: 

يمكن بالغلط كتبت صور الظاهر تقصد القصة >> مايخالف ... يسلموا على المرور العطر 

تحياتي

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

> *هههههههههههههه لحلوووووووووة*
> *طاش ماطاش* 
> *ومادرى انها أمه* 
> *ان كنت لا تدري فهاذي مصيبة* 
> *وان كنت تدري فالمصيبة أعظم*



هلا سيناريو عيوني انتِ ..
طاش ماطاش وهو تمثيلوهو يضحك ..
 عجل ويش حال الحقيقة  :noworry:  دنيا عجيبة غريبة  :wacko: 
يسلمووووووووووووا على الرد الحلووو ...
لا عدمناك يارب

----------


## Princess

خخخخخ مسخره وربي

بس ويش اقوول

اذا كان رب البيت للدف ضارب
فشيمة اهل البيت الرقص

خوش رشيقه والله.. مراهقه في الخمسين
يالله بالستر
اللوم مو على ولدها.. عليها هي .. 

يعطيكم الف عافيه
دمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

هههههههه
يستاهل لاكن
يسلمو على القصة 
تحياتي

----------


## اسير الضلام

هههههههههههههههه
مشكووووور على الطرح

----------


## جنون الذكريات

يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 
اختي والله  قصه عجيبه 
على قول المثل هم يضحك وهم ابجي 
صرااحه قصه رووعه علشان يتعضو الناس 
مشكوره حبيبتي يعطيش العافيه

----------

